# Why do people buy crap presents?



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Why oh why do people buy crap presents? every year on my birthday i get my hopes up that i have got some nice presents and every year i am disappointed, I always make a point of saying to people that i would like Top Shop vouchers, but they still buy me crap, the worst ones this year have been:

A bottle of fake Chanel No.5 from my auntie, which smelt like paint stripper, my mum wasnt impressed when i rang her up and said about it, she wanted to know how i knew it was fake.....  er well, i think the box, the smell and the fact a proper bottle would cost £40 odd quid!

A hedgehog door stop...purlease!! 

Cat ornaments...oh my god, when will my mum stop buying these for me?? maybe when my dh leaves me because of all the cat ornaments in the house!  

sorry, rant over!  maybe we could start a thread, crap presents!

Julia x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

best one my mum had was a turkey baster that cost about a quid from her sil.


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

oh my god, why would anyone buy a turkey baster, makes my fake Chanel No.5 seem like a good present, anyone want it??

Julia


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

My parents (when still married and before I was born) got given a new toothbrush and some toothpast each from my Dad's aunt!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i got given some firming body lotion for my 21st birthday from my MIL


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I once got a mini fan, my brthday is 5th December     Other than that my family tend to ask me what i want or would like and they choose a few from my suggestions... so quite lucky really but i have had my fair share of bonkers gifts!! On the plus side they do bring a smile to my face and they definitely get remembered   

Bekie


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

DH's dad and his wife bought me for Christmas last year a toliet mat set (WTF?!) a manicure set (I've bitten my nails since I was 7!) and a box of Turkish Delight (can't stand the stuff!)

Oh well...it's the thought that counts I suppose


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

My mum is queen of crap Xmas pressies - I've had a hooting owl - like those singing fish things, really bad clothing which she *always* insists "all the girls/teenagers wear in the discotheques" (they're usually thick jumpers with lots of glitter/silver knitted through them - I think she might have a shock if she really did go to a club!  ), the usual writing sets - 'for all my penpals' (I don't have any), a set of child pyjamas (she thought they might fit), and I've also had my fair share of cat things too. So much of my stuff is very childish as she keeps insisting that 'it's nice to get fun presents'. I really wish she wouldn't waste her money, but just no idea how to tell her - I've even tried being really specific about the things I'd quite like, but she doesn't listen. I now have a mini competition with my friend who also has a mum with similar Xmas tastes as to who gets the best worst present.. it's the only way to cope. 

My best crap presents though have to be from DH's nan - one year I got a loo brush - for the new house and the year after a set of tea-towels which she told me she won at bingo! 

Claire


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Great thread!

My question is how do you buy and give a [email protected] present  I always seem to spend a fortune and get nice gifts for people I'd rather not buy for !!!!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

when my 18th birthday was looming many years ago, me and my mum had a conversation about what she'd got me that she just knew I would love, I said "hu well as long as its not a suit case I will like it" her face went bright red and she admitted that she'd got me a suit case.    

Trying to get rid of me do you think!!!

donz


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

my worst was a tacky fridge magnet     I hate fridge magnets and even worse is I had given a really cool wagamama cook book  and that is what I got  

Makes you wonder wether people really know you


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I always seem to get Victorian cat notelet sets or writing paper from various old rellies    I once got a book from someone that looked like it had been sat on their bookshelf for years    I wouldn't have minded were it a leather bound classic but it was something really cr*p like napkin folding      

We usually write a long wish list for our Christmas pressies and issue it to close family.  They do the same and then at least you have a vague idea what to get but you don't necessarily know what you are getting or from who...  It doesn't always work out but the number of items my mum has returned over the years has dropped dramatically!    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

A plastic dolphin neckless of my  MIL and yes we hate eachother b4 u ask !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my friend got a book and it even had To  X (the girl who gave it to her) in it...
My Mum even says to me 'you can recycle it if you don't like it' she went through a phase of giving me handbags, a toilet seat with fish in! and other odd things.
Trouble is I never recycle on as I think they bought it for me so I have loads of things in a storage lock-up!!

L x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Loubie, do you want to swap your turkish delight for my Chanel No.5, its the real thing dont you know! 

One year my auntie hadnt brought my auntie a b'day present, so instead of going out to buy her something, she picked up a vase she'd got a home, swiled it out and stuck it in a gift bag and gave it to my mum to give to my other auntie!    scammy cow!

Julia x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

coxy said:


> Loubie, do you want to swap your turkish delight for my Chanel No.5, its the real thing dont you know!


Sorry but the human dustbin aka my DH scoffed it!!  

DD nabbed the manicure set which only leaves the toilet mat set I'm afraid


----------



## binkyboots (Sep 16, 2006)

coxy said:


> oh my god, why would anyone buy a turkey baster, makes my fake Chanel No.5 seem like a good present, anyone want it??
> 
> Julia


 rofl! this is probably the only kind of boards on which you might get a taker! 

uh, my bil always given a calender, usually beautiful wiltshire, and yes wiltshire is beautiful, I'm impressed, but I've had six of them now!

my sil once gave me a shopping list pad and matching fridge magnet 

I have given up on being creative and now simply buy everyone a box of roses, which are instantly devoured by their ravening kids.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Lol, one year my nan bought us bath towels. Unfortunately we were just as wet as the towels when we used them as they were rubbish!!!


----------

